# Compliance



## LDH CPC CPMA (Oct 8, 2009)

I am in the process of compiling our compliance guide in our office, but I was wondering if any one knew of how I could obtain a DVD for compliance training?

Thank you


----------



## Hendricks17 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Billing Manager*

Hi Lori

Actually, Contexo (Medical Management Institute) has a really great book that includes a CD.  It will walk you through all aspects of Compliance.  I really recomend it. The Book Title "Medical Office Compliance Handbook"
I order mine over the phone. 800-334-5724 or www.codingbooks.com.
Hope this helps


----------

